# scratch removal



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

any chance I can polish out a scratch on the outside of a glass tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not without distorting the view.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres some good info ....

GLASS POLISHING

half way down the page....


----------

